# Some 240sx swap questions



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I am thinking about doing a RB25DET swap on a 240sx. I want to know:

-How much HP the engine could produce at a safe boost?

-Also, what range are the 0-60 & 1/4 mile times going to be in?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

go to the S13 area. there is a huge thread (rope?) on this subject. i also suggest checking out night's website, which is listed repeatedly on that thread. unfortunately he's in the process of relocating right now so i don't think he can do the swap immediately, but he says its not too hard.


----------

